# Introduction to classical music



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Lately I have taken an interest in classical music but am bewildered as where to start with there being so many composers. I prefer piano based but anything that is a good introductory would be appreciated


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My suggestion would be found under Solo & Chamber music. There are three compiled lists there for Solo Keyboard, Chamber Duos, and Piano Chamber Works. Member's here created those lists for the benefit of newcomers and their exploration. I hope you find something you love. Here's the link.

http://www.talkclassical.com/solo-chamber-music/


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Anytime. There's also a list of Keyboard Concerti under Orchestral. These will give you the piano with orchestral backing as well. Perhaps this could lead to symphonic exploration in the future. I'd suggest Mozart 20, 23, and 27 and Beethoven 4 & 5 as starting points.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

What did you listen to that got you interested in Classical Music?


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Beethoven's 9th symphony some andre rieu and piano performances(I'm being a bit vague here because Icant really remember who performed it) not sure if Nana mouskori would really count as classical or not


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's an interesting starting point:


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the recomendations scratchgolf ill make sure to check them out


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Something suiting your username and demands would be for example Ravel's piano reduction of Debussy's Nocturnes.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Something suiting your username and demands would be for example Ravel's piano reduction of Debussy's Nocturnes.


Actually, Dark Tranquility is a melodeath band, and those kinds of bands tend to push people more in a Vivaldi direction. But then again Vivaldi obviously had no piano so I'm beat on this one.


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

I am not limiting myself to piano I was only stating it as a preference. If you have any recomendations of vivaldi I would appreciate it


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Something suiting your username and demands would be for example Ravel's piano reduction of Debussy's Nocturnes.


I appreciated the recomendation I have only listened to about ten minutes of it and I find I quite relaxing and enjoyable thank you


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's an interesting starting point:


Thanks for recomandation while I enjoyed it is not quite what I am looking for appreciate the response


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

How about some Scriabin?

Here's some early Scrabin






Here's some late Scriabin






Quite a difference.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

This was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

violadude said:


> How about some Scriabin?
> 
> Here's some early Scrabin
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recemondation I especially liked the earlier works of him recomended especially the atmosphere of it the later one was pretty insane haha but I liked the song structures. Thank you for your response


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

scratchgolf said:


> This was always a favorite of mine.


That actually really appealed to me ill havd. To dig deeper into vivaldi if there is anything similar you feel like recomending I would really appreciate it


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Sure thing. Here are a few modestly priced collections that will give you plenty.

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four-...id=1432129637&sr=8-8&keywords=perlman+vivaldi

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Vivaldi-B...e=UTF8&qid=1432129677&sr=8-8&keywords=vivaldi

With the money you save, you can buy more music.


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

Thank you they're an awesome price for what you get will have to get them soon.thank you for your recomendations you have been extremly helpful


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Some Bach?

edit, better recording: 




Also one on a baroque violin, slightly different sound:


----------



## dark tranquility (May 20, 2015)

thanks for the response I leaned a bit more towards the original myself. I enjoyed the link you sent me cheers for the recomendation


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's an interesting starting point:


What are you trying to do??!? Trying to push him away from Classical music??  :lol:


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

Try these:

Rameau: Nouvelles Suites





Schumann: Piano Quintet





Ravel: Piano Concerto for the left hand





Schoenberg: Piano Concerto





Ligeti: Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

My recommendation for all getting started is how I got started:
www.classicalcdguide.com
That website gives a good general top 10 recommendation list for getting into classical music, and even offers some solid recommendations of specific recordings to start with - some are recognized by many as top recordings, even. Then you can also look at recommendations for specific genres (such as piano music), or period, or composer.

My recommendations for piano music are to start with Beethoven's piano sonatas (especially the Appasionato, Pathetique, Moonlight, and Waldstein sonatas), Bach's Goldberg Variations, and Chopin's Polonaises.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Schoenberg composed beautifully in several different styles. This was finished simultaneous to serial compositions, so talk about boundless creativity. While I may love his string quartets maybe that's not the best material to start with when looking at classical music.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

*Another country heard from*

The single instrument concerti of the classical and romantic eras are the "easiest" classical music to like, IMO(i.e., piano concerto, violin concerto). They usually have a "catchy" melody one can whistle whilst delivering the mail, plus you get the full, spectacular effects of a symphony orchestra. Symphonies are a little harder to like, but, are harder to grow tired of, I've found. Some classical music might, at first listen, seem harsh - some works you just have to stick with. 
Good luck.

Here's a couple of my favorites that were very easy for me to like at first listen:
Borodin Quartet No.2






Henry Wieniawski, Polonaise Brillante


----------

